# :    1  (2 ) 2017 .

## .

*,* *    2  (1 ) 2017 .*.        . 

       ,         . 
 ,         2017    .

   2017   .  !    ,   "392"    1  2017 .  
 ,        ,     .     "     050",  ,     ?

----------


## .

**  

1.      -  (     01.02.2016 N 83) -   17  (.. 15  ).    .        ,       ,    !

2.    ,  4  ( :   381  26.09.16 ) -   20 (  )  25  ( ).      .   , ,     2017,    9  

3.       . -1151001 ( :   -7-3/558@  29.10.2014 .  20.12.2016)    25 .         .

4.      . -1151006 (  :  -7-3/572@  19.10.16 )    28 .    . 

5.           . -1152028(    -7-21/271@  31.03.17)     31  (.. 30  ).    . *,     ,   ,         * .

6.       ,      6- ( :   -7-11/450@  14.10.2015) -    31 .    .

7.    . -1151111 ( :  -7-11/551@  10.10.16) -   31  (.. 30  ).    . *  !*

8.      ,                .         .  2011        .

9.      ,                 .         .    2011        .

,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  .  -1151085.    20 .

----------

.      ...!

----------

> .      ...!


! )))
(  )

----------


## sofiaab

. -1152028( :   -7-21/271@ 31.03.2017,  ?

----------


## .

*sofiaab*, ,  .

----------


## Donna

*.*,   - !

----------

!
   20 ,         :


-6


 ?
       ?

----------



----------

?

----------



----------


## _N

?

----------


## .

,     .

----------


## _N

.      ,     .2   ,      ...

----------


## ole_777

! , , 4-       ?

----------



----------


## ole_777

!

----------

,    





                ?


   -   ?
      ,   ,    ?

----------


## .



----------


## Ollichek

1 , /  ,   :

   6- ?

 ,      2-,  ,   ,     (. 2 . 230  ).  ,   6-      (, ,     )        .

  6-        . ,     ,      (    04.05.2016  -4-11/7928).         ,     .          ,   ,           ,       2-.


 6-    ,   ( :Redface: )  ,    ?

----------


## .

*Ollichek*,     .     .   -?

----------


## Ollichek

> 


) :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.

----------


## Ollichek

., , ! :Smilie:

----------

3 ,      -   ?

   - ?

  -    ?    -       ?

----------

> 3 ,      -   ?
> 
>    - ?
> 
>   -    ?    -       ?


:    2017 ,  .

     -   ,     .     - -   .

 .

----------


## Na28ta

.  ,      .   -   - ,    - . 

     (.374  .4 .8) "  ,        "

----------

> .  ,      .   -   - ,    - . 
> 
>      (.374  .4 .8) "  ,        "



!

----------

,      2,1         2017.? (

----------

05.11.2013. ?   1 ,        (     31.03.2017  (

----------


## .

, ,   .    .   1   ,

----------


## Nata35789

23  2017 . N -4-21/12076
*
                ( - )    .
     31.03.2017 N -7-21/271@ "                              " ( -  N -7-21/271@)              (   -   http://www.pravo.gov.ru 13.04.2017)                2017 .
         24.11.2011 N -7-11/895 "                         " ( -  N -7-11/895).
             (         2017 )  ,   N -7-21/271@,     (    14.04.2017 N -4-21/7139@).
 ,     2017             ,   N -7-21/271@,    ,   N -7-11/895.
*

     ?      ?       ?    1(     ,         .

----------


## .

*Nata35789*, -    .      ?    ?

----------


## _N

1 .   "",  .   .

----------


## _N

*.*,      ,    1       -     8-        .     ,  .

----------


## Nata35789

> *Nata35789*, -    .      ?    ?


       1       (),    20,             ?   ,    .     ,      ,           ? :Frown:         (

----------


## .

> 1       (),


   ,   2.1.  "   ** ,     "?
    ?

----------

4-.  ,            1 .
       ,     ?
.

----------


## .

> 11.1.   1              ,       .
>       19    ,       ;


.

----------

,    "" :


 1

 ? ?

----------


## _N

> ,    "" :
> 
> 
>  1
> 
>  ? ?

----------

,       "":


 1
 1
 1.1   - 0   ""
 1.2   - 0   ""
 2   - 0   ""
 3    ?  ?

      7   1 ?      0<1  0=1,    .

  ?

----------

1      0 ,    ,   1.1  1.2.  3      3.1    3.2 -      0 (   , -     3.2) .         2 ( ),       .

 ,   ,      .   2 ()  .

P.S.    **-. - .

----------

,   ,       ""?    ,    ...

----------

,     ,   .         ,    -12,  /   1 8.3.

        0,01  0,05 .    .          ?      ?

----------

> ,   ,       ""?    ,    ...


   { },      9 .

----------

> ,   2.1.  "   ** ,     "?
>     ?


     ?)       ?)

----------

-      )

----------

.
 ,     ( )   ( ),        ? 
.       .
         . (  )

----------


## .

> ?)

----------


## _N

,  ?          (   ,   ),             .

----------

1  ""  8  ?

.
 1 ( 1.1)
 02
 1   02
 2   02

  - .   1?

----------


## zunechka

!  -       -    ?   1      - -   .  ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## .

> 1


   ,    ?     ,   2.1

----------


## zunechka

> ,    ?     ,   2.1


  ,   .       .    ?       ""    :Frown:

----------


## .

*zunechka*,     :Smilie:           ?
 ,  ,  .      .  2.1  ,

----------


## zunechka

> *zunechka*,              ?
>  ,  ,  .      .  2.1  ,


       1          (     ) -     .    -  1   ?

----------


## .

*zunechka*,   ,   -   ?    1,

----------


## Smila

..        -      ,     !! !! (     -     !!)

  . -  .  .  2000 - 2003   .        ,     ,  ,   -         .  -       ?  !!

----------

> .  2000 - 2003   .        ,     ,  ,   -


       ?   ,    ,   ,   01  ,

----------


## Smila

,   !!  !

----------

!      :Embarrassment: . , :      2   .             ()?

----------


## .



----------

> 


  !   .
    2      ,  3    ,  ,   - 1 - ,  ; 2  - ,    3  - , ,         , ..    ,     .

----------


## .

3          .
,      .         ,      
     ,       ?

----------

( ,  ),   , ,

----------


## .

> ( ,  ),   , ,


  ,     .       ?

----------

!   !       ?

----------


## .



----------

-    ?  3  ,     ...

----------

...    .

----------

